# Louisiana reds, micro style



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Cool video. I should be doing the same by next saturday ;D


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Jason,
Huge fan of your show, I'll be watching it tomorrow morning on DVR!

Nice no slack tackle sticker btw!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Good Stuff!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like I need to send you a microskiff.com sticker... ;D

Great post thanks for sharing!

Cheers
The Capt.


----------



## melbatoast (Jun 27, 2009)

*rcmay, glad yall stopped by today*

Joey and I have been buddies since I moved back here ten or so years ago. Those noslacktackle.com jigheads are exactly what has been missing in the tackle market. Lots of great soft plastics, and some pretty average jigheads to match them up with... Joey has some great heads that he has developed.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That was a pretty cool little spot. Thanks for sharing.


----------

